# Unsupported Image Format - error



## karelowe (Dec 7, 2013)

I have just switched to Photoshop CC and reinstalling my plugins in Lightroom.  I have found that a couple of my Nik plugins report the above error "Unsupported Image Format" and don't know what I need to do to fix it.  My Define works, Viveza works, Silver Efex Pro and Color Efex Pro both open but a little box pops up with the Error-Unsupported Image Format on it, and won't continue to open.  I see the module.....  The same image works in the other programs.  I have used both a DNG file and a PSD file.  Any ideas.  Thanks.  I am on a Mac with the new Maverick OS.


----------



## davidedric (Dec 8, 2013)

Don't know specifically,  I'm afraid,  but strange behaviour with Nik is sometimes down to having "use gpu" enabled.    If you have,  it may be worth turning it  off just to see.


----------



## karelowe (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for your response.  I continued to look after posting, and finally saw a post somewhere that talked about the program not working with PSD files (which I think I have used in the past) but anyway, I did go back in to LR Preferences and changed my Nik Plugins to save as TIFF files and now all seems to be working okay.  Don't know if this was just a CC thing, or if I didn't remember (can't imagine that being the case,) but anyway the pictures now go to those plugins and all appears well.  Thanks again for your comments.


----------

